
Pieter Hintjens’ Last Hack - randomname2
https://status451.com/2016/04/26/pieter-hintjens-last-hack/
======
yarou
The end of biological life can be disconcerting, frightening, and tragic. But
I truly believe we are on the cusp of an era where one's biological features -
genetics, characteristics, phenotypes, etc...will no longer limit them.

"The unplanned organism is a question asked by Nature and answered by death.
You are another kind of question with another kind of answer."

